# NorCal GTG/MECA 2X SQ Only - April 23, 2016 - Vallejo, California



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

We started 2016 in Central Cali, just had a huge event in SoCal, looks like it's time for a NorCal GTG/MECA event...

*Where:*
Pancho Cisco Tunes
2509 Sonoma Blvd.
Vallejo, CA 94590

*When:*
Saturday, April 23, 2016 - 10am - ?










*Who's in?*


----------



## mcnaugcl (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm planning on being there.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

mcnaugcl said:


> I'm planning on being there.


Awesome! Looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

Interested!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

miztahsparklez said:


> Interested!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool! Hope to see you there.

Facebook event invite here:

https://www.facebook.com/events/851865494941041/


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks like I'll make it.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

It's a trek, but if the new suspension is on and the new front end mods are done...maybe I'll swing up.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

cvjoint said:


> Looks like I'll make it.



Can't wait to see and hear the Vette George! 



cobb2819 said:


> It's a trek, but if the new suspension is on and the new front end mods are done...maybe I'll swing up.



It's not that bad of a trek.  Would be cool if you were able to make it up!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

2 weeks to go! See you there!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm trying to make it just to hear the vette


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

if work doesn't run too late the night before i'll make it.


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

Hmmm. My sub amp just gave up the ghost. I've got a cheapie in there now, but it doesn't sound quite as good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

BigRed said:


> I'm trying to make it just to hear the vette


That would be awesome, I hope you drive here instead of flying! 

The car wash guys royally destroyed the rig. I'm not quite sure what the damage is. I'm hoping it's all just the tune and I can get it back up and running this week. Will keep you posted. I'm showing up anyway.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

miztahsparklez said:


> Hmmm. My sub amp just gave up the ghost. I've got a cheapie in there now, but it doesn't sound quite as good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Come on out anyway. Something is better than nothing. 



cvjoint said:


> That would be awesome, I hope you drive here instead of flying!
> 
> 
> 
> The car wash guys royally destroyed the rig. I'm not quite sure what the damage is. I'm hoping it's all just the tune and I can get it back up and running this week. Will keep you posted. I'm showing up anyway.



Yikes! I have my share of car wash horror stories. Remind me to tell you at the event. Hope you can get it back up and running.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

as more and more toys (car parts for those that don't know me) are showing up...maybe i'll make it up there.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> as more and more toys (car parts for those that don't know me) are showing up...maybe i'll make it up there.



#maybeitsaproject


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

cobb2819 said:


> as more and more toys (car parts for those that don't know me) are showing up...maybe i'll make it up there.



Come on up! I'll bring the DSLR and take an even better picture of your car.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> #maybeitsaproject


#thereisnomaybeaboutit


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

miztahsparklez said:


> Hmmm. My sub amp just gave up the ghost. I've got a cheapie in there now, but it doesn't sound quite as good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No worries, come out anyway! A big part of the fun is listening to everyone else's car and getting to meet up with other car audio enthusiasts.  See you there!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

One week to go boys and girls. Looking forward to seeing everyone next Saturday!


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

i'm planning to attend.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

nadams5755 said:


> i'm planning to attend.



Awesome! That's a great way to get a couple miles in 2016 on your GTI.  (inside joke between nadams5755 and me)


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> #thereisnomaybeaboutit


Gonna have to pass...not gonna be able to get there new rubber on yet.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

cobb2819 said:


> Gonna have to pass...not gonna be able to get there new rubber on yet.




Ok you get one more week to make that happen. See you at Relaxing in SoCal.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Who's coming for this SQ best of show cup?


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

papasin said:


> Awesome! That's a great way to get a couple miles in 2016 on your GTI.  (inside joke between nadams5755 and me)


hey, i'm up to 600 miles this year (another 100 or so today; up to half moon bay, the city, etc)


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

MrsPapasin said:


> Ok you get one more week to make that happen. See you at Relaxing in SoCal.


Working on it. Freehand cutting fenders for flares isn't exactly my idea of quick and easy.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Have a great time this weekend guys. I'm really going to miss being at this one. Looks like there are going to be a lot of cars I'd really like to hear.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Assuming everything goes as planned, I'm in.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Darth SQ said:


> Assuming everything goes as planned, I'm in.



Did you use your Jedi powers to communicate with the other DRTH to see if he's coming up?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

The glue is drying but I'm still going to make it


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Nothing like an event to shoot for to get something completed. Think we've all been there one way or the other. Nice work George!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> Did you use your Jedi powers to communicate with the other DRTH to see if he's coming up?


Hmmm.....I find your lack of faith....disturbing.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Darth SQ said:


> Hmmm.....I find your lack of faith....disturbing.


I still don't know who this Darth SQ guy is unless I'm really, really paying attention.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

papasin said:


> Nothing like an event to shoot for to get something completed. Think we've all been there one way or the other. Nice work George!


Good to be back! One of these days I should get a dedicated audio car though, so I can add concrete in the doors ...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I am definitely in now.
The Fit is still far from completed but it's good enough to check it's progress pulse.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Darth SQ said:


> I am definitely in now.
> 
> The Fit is still far from completed but it's good enough to check it's progress pulse.




Yay!!!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

cvjoint said:


> Good to be back! One of these days I should get a dedicated audio car though, so I can add concrete in the doors ...



Or go floor 



Darth SQ said:


> I am definitely in now.
> 
> The Fit is still far from completed but it's good enough to check it's progress pulse.



Graduating out of stock class!


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

Got my temp sub amp better dialed in, I will be there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

miztahsparklez said:


> Got my temp sub amp better dialed in, I will be there!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome, look forward to seeing you Saturday!


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Darth SQ said:


> I am definitely in now.
> The Fit is still far from completed but it's good enough to check it's progress pulse.


Are you sure you want to compete outside of stock class? Your perfect winning streak is at stake you know!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Jazzi said:


> Are you sure you want to compete outside of stock class? Your perfect winning streak is at stake you know!


PPI-ART COLLECTOR retired with 100% 1st place wins with every attempt.
Darth SQ has to start somewhere.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Justin unless I can find an open car wash tomorrow in Vallejo you're going to have to deal with a dirty car....sorry.
This rainstorm screwed up my plans today.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Can we all not wash the cars? That way there is no premium for clean cars. Nobody defect now!


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

My car will be coming dirty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I'd rather be around a bunch of dirty cars in pleasant weather than a bunch of spotless cars in mid-summer heat.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

cvjoint said:


> Can we all not wash the cars? That way there is no premium for clean cars. Nobody defect now!



Too late!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

papasin said:


> Too late!


Never had a chance. Blast. 

So how does this work, haven't done many meets since I moved up North 3 years ago. Does everyone still burn CDs? My car is bluetooth only at the moment, and if you don't have AptX I might not let you use it. :laugh:


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> Too late!


Everyone should take a good look at this car tomorrow. 
It's over ten years old and still looks like it just came off the showroom floor.
I suggest professional psychological help for your compulsive pursuit of perfection Richard.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Darth SQ said:


> Everyone should take a good look at this car tomorrow.
> 
> It's over ten years old and still looks like it just came off the showroom floor.
> 
> I suggest professional psychological help for your compulsive pursuit of perfection Richard.



It's only 7 years old.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

You can also track your car right off the showroom floor like I did and then it will look 10 years old.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Then put two kids in your car....they can get the inside to look like 10 years old in 10 seconds.


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

I could probably do a waterless wash tomorrow or tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

cvjoint said:


> So how does this work, haven't done many meets since I moved up North 3 years ago. Does everyone still burn CDs? My car is bluetooth only at the moment, and if you don't have AptX I might not let you use it. :laugh:



I can do both...have my library on my phone and can pair to your car.


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

wish i didnt work on weekends. though i traded in my car. have to start over


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Both cars washed and loaded up for the event in the morning. Drive safe everyone and see you all soon!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Such a great time in Vallejo today!
Once again so many great systems but most of all such a great group of people whom many of which are good friends.
Thank you all for reminding me today just how much fun this hobby can be.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I too had a great time and am glad I made the trip to come hang out with you all. Lets do it again sometime!

That tie-breaker though ... !


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

What a great day! I would like to thank Pancho Cisco Tunes for hosting and sponsoring this event. Thank you to all that attended! We had a good turnout of both enthusiasts and competitors. 12 competed in SQ , 3 in install, and 1 in RTA. Thanks to Jazzi for judging the SQ portion. We will be posting pictures and scores over the next 24-48 hours, but I wanted to extend my appreciation to everyone for an excellent event...that was fun!


----------



## benzc230 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for hosting a awesome event and Jazzi for the judging duties. Had an good time. That tie breaker was crazy....


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

Indeed good times and some really good systems out there! Good meeting you all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Tie breakers are always fun. I look forward to seeing the pics and I really wish I could have been there to hang out and listen to some great cars.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Good meet! It's a little tough nowadays with everyone using a different storage system for their music. I'll remember to burn a CD next time. 

Hope everyone enjoyed listening to the 'Vette. I'll try to add some panel treatments for next time. 

Listened to some great cars. As usual Richards' and Dom's were outstanding. I'm now 100% sure I want to try that Seas sub in my car, it's just magic. Except I'd use at least 4 or so.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for coming out George!

For those that missed seeing it in person, here's a couple quick pics. 



















For additional pics, we uploaded them to the FaceBook event page.

https://www.facebook.com/events/851865494941041/?active_tab=posts

Also, the results have been uploaded to the MECA scoreboard.

MECA Events

Thanks again everyone for coming out...see folks at the next event! I'll be posting up soon as we may try to squeeze another NorCal one at the end of May, but next MECA event is actually next Sunday in SoCal tied to the big carshow that has previously been at Alpine Electronics.

DIYMA thread here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...l-spl-event-may-1-2016-carson-california.html


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Dang, sounds/looks like a fun meeting, sorry I missed out. Hope to catch up with you all at the next one!


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for hosting the event, it was cool.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

shinjohn said:


> Dang, sounds/looks like a fun meeting, sorry I missed out. Hope to catch up with you all at the next one!



George specifically asked where you were, but people have started circling their calendars for the one YOU are required to be at! 



nadams5755 said:


> Thanks for hosting the event, it was cool.



Thanks for coming out and thanks for the doughnuts...they were yummy! I look forward to hearing your car again with the new mids.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> George specifically asked where you were, but people have started circling their calendars for the one YOU are required to be at!


Do I smell BBQ? 

Happy birthday to me!


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

shinjohn said:


> Dang, sounds/looks like a fun meeting, sorry I missed out. Hope to catch up with you all at the next one!




How did I show up for once and you're not even there!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

shinjohn said:


> Hope to catch up with you all at the next one!


Next NorCal one posted...



papasin said:


> Thanks again everyone for coming out...see folks at the next event! I'll be posting up soon as we may try to squeeze another NorCal one at the end of May


May 22, 2016 @ Concord Car Stereo & Tint

DIYMA thread here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...x-sq-only-may-22-2016-concord-california.html


----------

